# Ghetto cardboard fursuit head



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Nov 4, 2008)

So, I got bored, and found a box and a hat.. So I chopped them both up and made this.






More pics: 

Not a very good photo XD; It's the first fursuit head I've made, and I think I'm doing good so far considering it's made out of nothing but cardboard, a hat and duct tape.. I dunno what to put on it's head though(Ears, horns, etc). I'm hoping to make it look like Guilmon.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow...then it will be called Ghettomon, right?

That's, a interesting use of time and spare stuffs.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 5, 2008)

BadgerBadgerBadger said:


> So, I got bored, and found a box and a hat.. So I chopped them both up and made this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats actually a good idea. never thought of cardboard. I'll try it and see what I end up with


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

Dont run out of ducttape


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

It needs a horn with a loaf of bread attached by a string.


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Nov 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Dont run out of ducttape



xD; Too late.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 5, 2008)

you can crumple paper and tape it on and cover it in taoe to round out the corners and stuff.

smother the seams/edges of the tape in glue to be sure it does not come apart and paint the inside with somthing glossy so moisture from your breath does not make the cardboard soggy.

i started cheep too. my first mask was a dragon made from a shoe box


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

BadgerBadgerBadger said:


> xD; Too late.


Hurry! Run to walmart!


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 5, 2008)

BadgerBadgerBadger said:


> So, I got bored, and found a box and a hat.. So I chopped them both up and made this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made my fursuit head out of cardboard. Only thing bad about cardboard is that it's not breathable at all.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1671684/ (MY SUIT HEAD)


----------



## Nylak (Nov 5, 2008)

That is hilariously kickass.


----------



## Molotov (Nov 5, 2008)

...Fuck it, I FUCKING LOVE YOUR CREATIVITY.
:\


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Nov 5, 2008)

I decided I'm gonna turn it into a pink Yoshi, I found some pink fleece.. I wouldn't have a flamin' clue how to make proper patterns for the fleece though so it's gonna be really messy and crap XD But it's all in good fun, it doesn't have to last.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 5, 2008)

wow you gave me inspiration...i love you


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Nov 6, 2008)

WARNING: Really crappy webcam photos and horrible visible seams below.

I finished it, I didn't use any patterns, I used the only fleece I had, and I used felt for the eyes, it's a piece of crap, and I love it. I'm definitely gonna make something better in the future :x I think I did pretty well considering it started out as a box.

Sorry for the HORRIBLE photos, my camera's battery is ded.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 6, 2008)

That. Is. AAAAAAAWWWWEEEESSSOOOOMMMMMEEEE!!!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 6, 2008)

Puff the magic dragon XD


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Nov 6, 2008)

does only one side have a cheek? may just be the pic i dunno x_x


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Nov 6, 2008)

Both sides have cheeks, it's just a really bad photo, I'm afraid to take high quality photos now cuz it'll show the crappy job I did XD It's just for fun though.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 8, 2008)

this is what I ended up with. I am getting the fur to put on it Wednesday.


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 8, 2008)

Haha!!!!

Brilliant!! I love it!!


----------



## kumakaze (Nov 9, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> I made my fursuit head out of cardboard. Only thing bad about cardboard is that it's not breathable at all.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1671684/ (MY SUIT HEAD)


 
That, and... if it should get wet... xD


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 9, 2008)

they be orgasms for the eyes @_@


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Nov 9, 2008)

kjmars63 said:


> this is what I ended up with. I am getting the fur to put on it Wednesday.



Wow, that looks great  A thousand times better than my piece of crap XD It's gonna look great with fur.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't have a pic of the begining of my head but I have some progress pics.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 13, 2008)

kumakaze said:


> That, and... if it should get wet... xD



if it should get wet.....um....it be a fail....hehe


----------

